# Bummer



## Platysaurus (Oct 7, 2010)

*Bummer: Swim bladder? D:*

Looks like my new male isn't going to be breedable as I had hoped. I posted his symptoms in the other thread, but nobody replied. 
He's still alive, but he's not eating and I doubt he'll last long if he continues. I've tried feeding him both pellets and bloodworms, and all he can do is float around on his side. 
I really don't want him to die, but if nobody knows what's wrong with him, there's not really much that I can do to prevent it aside from keeping the water clean.


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

Sound like he may be bloated from over eating. Fast him for about 4-5 days them give him crushed peas.


----------



## Platysaurus (Oct 7, 2010)

He hasn't been eating at all, actually.
I'm going to try peas, though, to see if he'll actually eat them. At least he'll have something in his system.

Edit: My bet's now fully on swim bladder. I tried feeding him pellets one more time, and when one sank he tried to go after it but couldn't get off of the top. I don't know what to do. 3:


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

Yes shounds like bloat. YOu may have to fast him longer then. Don't try feeding him at all.


----------



## Platysaurus (Oct 7, 2010)

Will do. Hopefully everything goes well.


----------

